# Chiquita may lay eggs tonight!!



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Chiquita may lay a egg tonight as she has been in the box all day and they have been mating for a week and she's been stocking up on cuttlebone!! Can't wait and I will let you know tommorrow.
Melissa & The Flock


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't get too anxious! Just let nature take it's course...it will!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Chiquita layed a egg last night cause when I looked last night their it was!! It may or may not be fertile but I think it is fertile as they have been mating the past few nights!!
I never heard back from that person about the breeder pair so I will call tomorrow and see. I don't think I have room for another breeder pair unless they give the cage! I have limited cage room right now cause I am saving the spare cage for chiquita's possible chicks.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations! It is so exciting! Keep us updated Please!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok I will, because she will lay another egg tomorrow or so as she almost always lays eggs every other day and there always is betweens 4-5 eggs with her so lets see. Can't wait!!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

crazy4tiels88 said:


> Ok I will, because she will lay another egg tomorrow or so as she almost always lays eggs every other day and there always is betweens 4-5 eggs with her so lets see. Can't wait!!


How neat! My Stella is due to lay another tomorrow as well! If she gets a 5th egg (I hope she does!)


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

congrads everyone on the eggs. 
Im going to be breeding max and freya in the spring


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Update on chiquita's eggs!! She has layed 3 so far and 2 are fertile and will hatch in the begining of december!! I am so happy


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

How exciting, good luck with everything and keep us updated


----------

